# Polaris Headlight Question



## Chief (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a 1999 Polaris Sportsman 500. It really has been a decent bike even though I don't ride it much. Last time I rode it both of the low beam headlights flickered and then burned out.

I spoke to someone at the Polaris dealership and asked what might be the problem?

There answer was that if the battery had been dead in the recent past, that could of caused the problem. The battery was dead last year and I replaced it, but it seems like a long time has passed since then for that to be the problem.

The only other thing they said it could have been is coincidence.

My question is before I replace two bulbs at $ 20 each is could there be another issue?

Jason


----------



## W4DSB (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you can cross match your bulbs at a auto parts store or walmart for alot less money.
I have the ones for my 700 in bright blue waiting for a install and i got them at wally world


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 18, 2006)

great possibility of water in the assembly, that's the most commen cause of blown bulbs, auto, atvs, or anything else.


----------



## huntininmilan (Dec 18, 2006)

i have the same issue on my 1998 sportsman 500 in that i keep blowing the 2 lower bulbs at $25.00 each and the headlight at auto zone $10.00., all at the same time all 3 go when they go! Don't know what's causing this as it happens evry so often like twice in the last month for instance and it's a pain in the a????? if you know what i mean and expensive! i'm not blowing an individual bulb so that's what really concern's me and is puzzling?
Polaris is the only one to get the 2 lower bulbs from as far as what i have found and they are $20-25 each.


----------



## mudslingerford (Dec 18, 2006)

it may be a surge in the switch, b/c i know riding it with no battery and running the headlights off the coil creates surges and lows that will eventually blow out the headlights, also instead of paying $125/hr labor, try callin a mechanics shop and see if they will test it, most (if they will test it ) are around $70/hr


----------



## Chief (Dec 22, 2006)

Huntin...You are experiencing exactly what I am talking about.

My bulb cases were completely dry so I don't believe water was the issue.

I also have tried cross referencing the bulbs at several auto parts stores and online without luck. I really think somebody besides Polaris has to use that bulb but I haven't found it yet.

If the problem persists, I will probably explore the idea of removing the factory bulbs and cases and installing after market lights. I do not know much about the electrical system on the bike but I saw some 12 volt lights at Wal Mart that were alot brighter and were only 25 for the entire kit.

Jason


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 23, 2006)

has anybody  checked for a short , loose or exposed wire [ doesn t necessarily have to b goin to your lights ] .


----------

